# Is 5 times a week at the gym too much?



## Matt a2

My mates say to me i need to rest more or im not going to get anywhere...

I do an hour every session, whole upper body

Just started going gym for a month now and addicted i want to go everyday lol.

mon

tues

thurs

fri

sun


----------



## dan the man

a little too much 4 days and make sure you do legs for god sake


----------



## Matt a2

why legs they are boring lol


----------



## dmcc

Well I agree with Dan on the "do your legs" bit. As for how much is enough, that varies between people as so much depends on what you're doing, how you're eating and what your body's recovery abilities are. At one point, several years ago, I could train 5 days a week and be OK, but that only lasted about 6-8 weeks before I started to burn out. I progressed much better training just 3 or 4 days a week, and currently train just 4 days a week.

It's an old adage, but bears repeating: You don't grow in the gym, you grow outside of it.



Matt a2 said:


> why legs they are boring lol


If you want half a physique, fine. But your legs contain a significant percentage of your muscle mass and this forum is FULL of guys who say "I wish I never neglected my legs". If all you want out of training is to look good in a bar, that's your prerogative, but fck me you'll look stupid in a pair of shorts.


----------



## Matt a2

ok cheers


----------



## Hardtimes

Not to mentioned heavy squats will help you to built more muscle overall everywhere else.


----------



## heavyweight

dmcc said:


> Well I agree with Dan on the "do your legs" bit. As for how much is enough, that varies between people as so much depends on what you're doing, how you're eating and what your body's recovery abilities are. At one point, several years ago, I could train 5 days a week and be OK, but that only lasted about 6-8 weeks before I started to burn out. I progressed much better training just 3 or 4 days a week, and currently train just 4 days a week.
> 
> It's an old adage, but bears repeating: You don't grow in the gym, you grow outside of it.
> 
> If you want half a physique, fine. But your legs contain a significant percentage of your muscle mass and this forum is FULL of guys who say "I wish I never neglected my legs". If all you want out of training is to look good in a bar, that's your prerogative, but fck me you'll look stupid in a pair of shorts.


Your signature is top but take his name away and claim it for yourself:lol: Listen to this man he is full of sense :bounce: 



Hardtimes said:


> Not to mentioned heavy squats will help you to built more muscle overall everywhere else.


Be sure to do these.


----------



## dan the man

when u train all over there is a better realese of natural test mate


----------



## willsey4

5 days is not alwyas too much but then it depends what your split is and what you do on those days.


----------



## T.F.

5 days per week whole upper body workout everytime is too much IMO.

Why not look up some of the split routines that are on here and give them a go? I know when i train my chest there's not a hope i could then be training it again the next day.


----------



## hackskii

5 days upper body?

I take a day off after a workout with weights, if you want to do cardo on those days that is fine, but for an adaptive responce from resistance training you need recovery period.

Training every day taps into your recovery, it also puts stress on the central nervous system, fetigue can happen over time and at this point you are spending way too much time in the gym.

More is not better, and for many less is best.

Train + rest = growth


----------



## Galtonator

Matt a2 said:


> why legs they are boring lol


Not boring if done properly. You should be very much feeling it after a leg session. Keep workouts short and intense. A leg session should be the hardest thing you do all week


----------



## Tall

Hardtimes said:


> Not to mentioned heavy squats will help you to built more muscle overall everywhere else.


My bis never got big from squatting 660lbs


----------



## Falconski

I wouldnt say it is but it depends on your split/quality of diet/quality of rest i sometimes do four or five days on then 3days off. I dont do this by choice i do it due to work commitments ie working 4 12 hour night shifts off the belt, then have 4 days off work.


----------



## russforever

Matt a2 said:


> why legs they are boring lol


  i loves training legs shouldnt miss them out! :cool2:


----------



## stronginthearm

Some people have a bullet proof CNS, they can train 6 days a week and sometimes twice a day. Some people find training 4 days a week hinders gains.

Regardless, in your early stages I'd recommend 3 days a week but go all out on those 3 days, doing the main big lifts (like squats) to build up your strength, because it takes a long time to build mass, especially if you don't build up your strength enough.. mass follows strength. Use good form and make sure you're getting a pump, which is when your muscles feel like they're pumped up.

In my first 6 months of BBing I used to train *7 days* a week, 2 hours a time, thinking I'd superman by doing more work then everyone else, what an idiot I was when I think back. I went from 12 stone (starting weight) to 10 stone in 6 months.. I looked toned, but skinny as Hell. After 2 years or so of training properly, 4 days a week (now 5 because my body can handle it better now) with maximum focus and dedication I'm 225 pounds, which is about 16 stone or something, bulked and toned.


----------



## solidcecil

Matt a2 said:


> why legs they are boring lol


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------

